# I need help identifying a song...



## massunlaine (Jul 11, 2014)

View attachment clippy thingy.mid


I've been trying to figure out what song this is for about two years now, and I've exhausted every lead I can think of. I've asked all of my old orchestra friends if they remember, I've tried searching databases, I've listened through hundreds of clips from similar songs, but I just can't remember enough to find it. All I could think to do is make a midi from what I remember and see if anyone recognizes it.

This is a very short snippet from a song that I learned to play with my high school orchestra many years ago. I can't remember what it's called or who composed it. All I remember is that it is the second movement (or maybe third...?), and that there is a very brief--but quite lovely--cello duet. I believe that there is a violin duet earlier in the first movement, but I could be mistaken. This is the part of the duet that I learned to play; I can't even remember how the other half goes.

I know this is EXTREMELY vague, but I would be forever and ever grateful if anyone could help me identify it!


----------



## tubybb (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello!

A have a question as well. What is this music:





Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dear massunlaine,

I cannot play your clip, as no application I have will open it. But, as you say, your description is very vague, so perhaps no-one will be able to identify it.


Dear tubybb,

The youtube clip you have posed is of such poor sound quality that I cannot really hear what is being played. I doubt that anyone will be able to identify your piece from this. Sorry.



Yours in recognition of your frustration,


TurnaboutVox


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Massunlaine - I found an application to play your clip (My PC is running Linux, so I had to find one running Windows that has Windows Media player) but I'm afraid I have no idea. Sorry.


----------

